# νταλκαδιάρικος/νταλκαδιάρης



## Theseus (Feb 1, 2012)

I have no idea what these words mean. The first one I found in a comment on a song onYoutube:-






Πώς έφυγες, απ' τη ζωή μου έτσι
Και ούτε κλαίω ούτε καν σε συζητώ
Σ' έχω απορρίψει και απ' την μνήμη μου σε έχω σβήσει για πάντα
Και ό,τι αγάπησα από σένα τώρα το πετώ
Comment:-Ο απόλυτα ρετρό, βαρύς και ασήκωτος, νταλκαδιάρικος ύμνος...

Nταλκαδιάρης:-
This in a headline:-
Ζητείται κιθαρίστας μερακλής και νταλκαδιάρης!!!!


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 1, 2012)

*νταλκάς* ο *:* (λαϊκ.) μεγάλη, δυνατή επιθυμία, μεράκι: _Έχει μεγάλο νταλκά για μια γυναίκα. _ [τουρκ. dalga `αφηρημάδα, δόση ναρκωτικού΄ _-ς _([g > k];)] 

So a νταλκαδιάρης guitarist would be someone able to sing the passions and longings of people who are in love.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 1, 2012)

*νταλκάς ο* [dalkás] Ο1 : (λαϊκ.) μεγάλη, δυνατή επιθυμία, μεράκι: Έχει μεγάλο νταλκά για μια γυναίκα.
[τουρκ. dalga `αφηρημάδα, δόση ναρκωτικού΄ -ς ( [g > k] ;)]

Hence, νταλκαδιάρης is a passionate one; however, probably used only at a _βαρύ λαϊκό_ register, for example at a skyladiko.

:lol: Edit: Alexandra had her recent master in the topic!


----------



## nickel (Feb 1, 2012)

Let me point out that the 'correct' transcription is *νταλγκάς*, _*νταλγκαδιάρης*_, *νταλγκαδιάρικος*, _*νταλγκαδιάζω*_, and I'm amazed that the Thessaloniki dictionary does not even mention the alternative spelling.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 1, 2012)

This reminds of a funny story I've heard from my aunt. About 30 years ago, she used to hang out with this group of people, one of whom had a Greek-Australian relative who happened to be in Thessaloniki for holidays at the time. Since I don't remember her name, let's call her _Μελένια_. One of the guys of the gang fell for her and after several days of doing nothing, he said to her (presumably after having a lot to drink):

-Μελένια, έχω μεγάλο ντέρντι για σένα.

And Μελένια responded:

-Εγώ όχι dirty· εγώ κάνω μπάνιο συχνά!

Or something to that effect; I am not sure of the wording. Note that _ντέρτι_ is a synonym for _νταλκάς_. Sometimes they are used interchangeably, although _ντέρτι_ is more of a heartache than just a desire.


----------



## daeman (Feb 1, 2012)

Well, you reminded me of a dirty martini with some dalga, two and a half years ago at a thread near you. ;)


----------



## sarant (Feb 1, 2012)

nickel said:


> Let me point out that the 'correct' transcription is *νταλγκάς*, _*νταλγκαδιάρης*_, *νταλγκαδιάρικος*, _*νταλγκαδιάζω*_, and I'm amazed that the Thessaloniki dictionary does not even mention the alternative spelling.



Correct in what sense? If you need to transcribe the Turkish word with Greek letters, yes, νταλγκά is the correct transcription, but the Greek loanword does not have to blindly follow the original. Yes, ΛΚΝ could or even should list the alternative spelling, but *imo* ΛΝΕΓ should have νταλκάς as its main entry.


----------



## nickel (Feb 1, 2012)

sarant said:


> Correct in what sense? If you need to transcribe the Turkish word with Greek letters, yes, νταλγκά is the correct transcription.


'Correct' in quotation marks, in that very sense you mention.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 1, 2012)

daeman said:


> Well, you reminded me of a dirty martini with some dalga, two and a half years ago at a thread near you. ;)


Don't forget the dirty dancing, either!


----------

